# Dart frogs always hiding



## skier217 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi,
I have three el cope auratus dart frogs in an 18x18x18 terrarium. It is half covered with suran wrap, and I have a mistking, misting 8 times a day. It is heavily planted, with plenty of cover. I have had the frogs for a week. (They are juvenile frogs). I feed them every day, and dust the fruit flies in calcium. (Other supplement is shipping). For some reason, whenever I enter the room the leap out of sight. Is there anything I can do to prevent this??


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

How recently were they put in their enclosure? Any full tank shots so we may get an idea what it looks like?


----------



## skier217 (Sep 7, 2014)

They have been in their new enclosure for 8 days. (from josh's frogs) I attached the picture. 
Thanks.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I would give them some more time to become secure in their new surroundings. You tank does not appear to be a problem as it looks like they have plenty of foliage. Do they have leaf litter as well? That tends to help.


----------



## skier217 (Sep 7, 2014)

Ok. Thanks. I do not have leaf litter yet, but I can try adding some. The only reason i dont have some now is because i dont have a lot of space on the ground.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

skier217 said:


> Ok. Thanks. I do not have leaf litter yet, but I can try adding some. The only reason i dont have some now is because i dont have a lot of space on the ground.



Leaf litter tends to add additional floor space as it adds different levels. It is my opinion that a terrarium floor for darts consist of a nice thick layer. The plants, while providing cover, remain fairly stagnate in available hide options. Leaf litter multiplies just that. Plants, as you mentioned, tend to take floor space away from the animals.


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

i have some magnolia leaves they love them, add extra hiding spots and stiff enough for climbing areas


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

I have 5 El Cope's is a large viv with an amazing amount of hiding spots and leaf litter. Although they say El Cope are bold for an auratus, mine were very shy until they were well over a year old.


----------



## jpm995 (Sep 15, 2013)

i think they just need time to acclimate.


----------



## medusa (Oct 30, 2011)

Ya I agree with the other comments. They likely need more time to settle in. Another cause of 'shyness' can be too low humidity. Basically the frogs stay hunkered down in a protected spot where it is more humid. However, this is likely not the case as they are out hopping around until you come in the room.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

You brought up an awesome point, medusa. OP, what is the temperature and humidity in the tank? I know you said you mist 8x a day but that, in and of itself, may not keep humidity constant. If you don't already have one, a decent digital Thermometer with Hygrometer (humidity gauge) is a valuable tool. I've provided a link below to one on Ebay that I have used. It's only $9 (including shipping). It will give you a much better idea of the readings than the standard analog gauges popular in the hobby. It also remembers minimum and maximum temperatures so you don't need to constantly monitor it.

Digital LCD Indoor Outdoor Thermometer Hygrometer Temperature Humidity Meter New | eBay



medusa said:


> Ya I agree with the other comments. They likely need more time to settle in. Another cause of 'shyness' can be too low humidity. Basically the frogs stay hunkered down in a protected spot where it is more humid. However, this is likely not the case as they are out hopping around until you come in the room.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree that you frogs are likely too new and too young to be a bold as an adult size El Cope. There is a landscaping trick you can try though. I have found that if I have a densely planted area and an open area with just leaf litter and maybe a branch, I see the frogs more often. If the tank is evenly planted, I tend to see the frogs less, especially terrestrial frogs like auratus.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree JPM995. Give them time to acclimate.
I few round rocks around and open area with leaf litter where you will drop FFs should help. They will soon learn come out when they see you after they scamper away at first.


----------



## Tazman (May 26, 2013)

It also looks kind of bright in the tank. Plants that form a canopy that blocks the light from reaching the floor of the tank help a great deal to get the frogs to stay more visible.


----------

